# Scioto River Level



## gobucks1130 (May 22, 2011)

Thinking about going below the dam in a couple of days on my canoe to try out my new bass pro shops microlite rod! But with all this rain we have been having I was wondering if its even fishable. If so, what do you think would be good for an ultralite setup for crappie/smallies? Thanks!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Oshay should be fishable if they have the bypass generator running...Probably going to be muddy though. Best bet would be to get there early and throw "hot" colors - pink, orange etc.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Google search for water watch, it is government site listing the river levels for all the us. I check all the local rivers this way

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Fishable...but still a good flow/muddy.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

That microlite rod and reel is gonna be a wee too small to chuck the size of bait you need to be throwing in that water right now below the dam.
Anything below a medium is going to be sub-sized this time of year for smallies where you're talking about going.


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

I haven't seen below O'Shay, but below Griggs all the way out of downtown is a right mess. The biggest issue is water clarity, most of which I've seen has been less than 4".


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

This last rain messed up everything, the blacklick creek by my house went 5x in size in an hour, very muddy, plus it's a small tributary so the bigger rivers haven't peaked yet

HTC incredible


----------



## ERFishers (Dec 16, 2010)

reservoir was pretty muddy this week. but they were still hittin, albeit a little slow


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I hope dude didn't have a red canoe. It looks like there's one wrapped around a tree on the SE side of the Scioto, right below 161.
I haven't driven down there yet to see, but it sure looks like one.

I even saw 3 kayakers in the same area Sunday evening. Not whitewater kayakers, recreational kayakers. Maybe not the best move...


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

And you didn't even think to call to make sure I was all right. Pfff.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Well, no. Because of two things:
A) You're way smarter than that
B) I know you only fish the same 200 yard stretch. LOL!!


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

1. Smarter: yes. Experienced enough to eliminate possibility: no.
2. Fair enough. 

haha! I intend to explore more this year. Might be adding another to the fleet here shortly, and you'd never guess exactly which. However, our experience at that flow not long ago informed me that I need a boat that handles quicker rivers better (wink).


----------



## gobucks1130 (May 22, 2011)

Has the recent lack of rain brought it down any?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/uv?site_no=03221000

4 ft. is pretty low, for comparison.


----------



## mdisalvo85 (Jul 15, 2008)

I was on it yesterday, its still high and very muddy. Personally I would wait until it clears up a bit.


----------

